# Cricket Overload For Trade in Orlando



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I purchased way too many 1/2" crickets at the Daytona Expo last week and there is no way three Monkey Frogs are going to eat them all before they are adult sized.

I will trade 1/2" crickets for producing mealno and hydei cultures.
Also looking for any other feeders....Springtails, Bean Beetles, Isopods, Phoenix Worms, or any other dart frog or tree frog feeder I'm not thinking about.

Thanks.


----------

